# Walther Stuff Available Forsale - Check this site out



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Never bought from here... But, they had a few things I had never seen other places - So, just an FYI:

http://kiei.biz/walther_accessories


----------



## dubdoc (Aug 10, 2006)

way back in June, Denny posted this

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=1967

thanks for the reminder, but they seem kinda spendy...


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I checked the sight just briefly.

They do seem to be a bit "pricey" for the PPK/S magazines, anyway.

And why would anyone buy a laser sight for a PPK/S? Don't see much use for one!

You "pays your money and you takes your chances!"

:smt067


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Didn't realize that Hal had posted this before. Oops


----------

